# Arron Franklin's New Book



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

I just finished reading Arron Franklin's " A MEAT SMOKING MANIFESTO"

I must say that is this is the best informational BBQ book I have ever read. He gives up many of his trade practices detail and picture, which surprised me. I think its really a must read for BBQ folks of all skill levels and highly recommend you guys get a copy. No I do not work for him or have ever been to his restaurant but now that I have read it, I am going to make point to visit his place in Austin.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

I watched two of his PBS shows and found them very interesting and informative.
The last one I saw he did a comparison on three ways to finish a brisket, foil, butchers paper or naked. I'm going to do the butchers paper on my next brisket.
I want to checkout his book also.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Reality Czech said:


> The last one I saw he did a comparison on three ways to finish a brisket, foil, butchers paper or naked. I'm going to do the butchers paper on my next brisket.


We have always used foil to wrap, but at our last cookoff we used butcher paper and I think they all came out a lot better. My thinking is it let the meat breathe just a little instead of steaming. We had one brisket that was the best thing I've ever tasted. Unfortunately, it was one we cooked for the public, so it didn't get turned in for competition. We cooked over 40 briskets that weekend and for some reason that one was just exceptional. It didn't look or feel any different than all the others and was cooked exactly the same. We've used foil for years and never had one that good. I'm not sure if the butcher paper had anything to do with it or not, but I'll keep trying until I figure it out.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

His youtube channel is great. Very informative.

Ill have to pick up this book.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Not a big reader, but do enjoy watching his videos on YouTube.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Last Drift said:


> I just finished reading Arron Franklin's " A MEAT SMOKING MANIFESTO"
> 
> I must say that is this is the best informational BBQ book I have ever read. He gives up many of his trade practices detail and picture, which surprised me. I think its really a must read for BBQ folks of all skill levels and highly recommend you guys get a copy. No I do not work for him or have ever been to his restaurant but now that I have read it, I am going to make point to visit his place in Austin.


I heard it is usually a two hours wait in line to get a seat in his restaurant. I have not been there and do not plan on waiting for two hours for a bite either. 
I watched his youtube recipe and tried out his recipe using only salt and pepper for rub. It turned out really good, so, it is going to be salt and pepper only from now on.....simple but yet good. His simple bbq sauce recipe is also very good.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Might have to get book- liked his youtubes so much ! I use only S&P on brisket now only. They've come out nice, but I understand the butcher paper vs foil( which I've been doing ) - letting moisture out from meat will be done on next meat- but I do have a hard time on a 2 hr wait on anything ....


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info just got through ordering it from Amazon. Green to ya!


----------



## Retired (May 12, 2014)

I got the book from my son for Father's Day. It is an easy read, and packed with tips, including how to tune/improve a smoker that is not ideal. I would fully agree with Last Drift's comments about it being very comprehensive, and would recommend it to anyone who aspires to improve their slow smoked meats. I've already tried his recommendations on ribs and they were probably the best I ever cooked. Perfect doneness, nice glaze, and the best smoke flavor I have ever gotten. Bottom line, if you're a slow smoke aficionado, this book is extremely helpful.


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

*Book*



BrandonH said:


> Not a big reader, but do enjoy watching his videos on YouTube.


The book is not a hard read, large letters and lots of pictures and recipes.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

I preordered the book on Amazon when it was first announced. It's well worth the price, with tons of great information. And as others have said, it's a good read. Very straight forward with how he explains things. And it's all about beef and pork. He has one little paragraph about turkey, and nothing about chicken.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Great book! What a great guy to share. BBQ Master.

2 hour lines were about 10 years ago...you gotta get there at 8am to eat at lunch these days.


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for this thread. Great book. I read the thing in two sittings and I learned a thing or two as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

So I looked at the previews on amazon. Is this a cookbook or a biography?


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

texwake said:


> So I looked at the previews on amazon. Is this a cookbook or a biography?


Neither, though he does touch on a little of both throughout the book. It's more a methodology on cooking BBQ. From smoker design, wood selection, how the wood burns, meat selection and everything in between. It shows why he has been so successful, he's very detail oriented and has looked at every aspect of making great BBQ, with thought, reasoning, science and trial and error influencing every one of his decisions. One interesting fact I found was that he cooks most of the time with the firebox lid wide open to aid in better combustion of the wood as it burns, which in turn produces cleaner smoke because it is getting lots of air. Most of us probably can't do this though because of heat loss. His smokers have giant fireboxes and most I've encountered typically don't.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Got this book Friday, love it, good info. This guy had humble beginnings, but goes to work at 2am still a few times a week ( rib shift he states in the book) I will red it slowly over the next few weeks. Did a pork butt and 1/2 brisket yesterday, everyone loved it, I thought there was significant room for improvement. Got pork to 185 before taking it off, brisket to 180 and was overdone IMO. Hell they all ate it, I put the burnt ends in the red beans and rice and had that for dinner, did not eat while everyone was over like usual, too busy talking to family that I dont see much.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

mas360 said:


> I heard it is usually a two hours wait in line to get a seat in his restaurant. I have not been there and do not plan on waiting for two hours for a bite either.
> I watched his youtube recipe and tried out his recipe using only salt and pepper for rub. It turned out really good, so, it is going to be salt and pepper only from now on.....simple but yet good. His simple bbq sauce recipe is also very good.


It is more than 2 hours. People get in line around 7am and they open at 11am, sold out by noon or earlier. However, you can call in a togo order the day before, and bypass the line and pick it right up. You can still eat the to-go order their when you pick it up. That is what us locals do and save the line for the tourists.

A buddy of mine filmed and produced a documentary on Central TX BBQ and has a lot of footage or Aaron from before he got famous, when all he had was a food truck. Look for it, should be out later this year after it hits the film festival circuit. It is called "For the Love of Meat"


----------



## KayakCowboy (Aug 25, 2005)

I preordered and finished it up in no time. Well worth the read. Shoot, his bean recipe it worth the price of the book. FYI, I freeze all the bits and leftover brisket to add to my beans later. Good, good stuff. And I waited about three and a half hours at Franklin's; go on Saturday if you want beef ribs. Also well worth it.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I liked the info on the beef ribs, my wife buys them and we have cooked them in a crock pock and frankly I dont care for them that way.

I used a expresso/pepper/salt rub on my last set of ribs, they were a little under-done but I liked them, wife gets scared of pink meat, we used the leftovers for red beans next day, very good. To me they tasted like I get from good BBQ places, nice simple rub, nothing complicated.

I am determined to cook a brisket that I can call perfect this year. One thing from the book is I will buy a prime cut for the first time and wont waste my time on the cheap packers anymore. He preaches it over and over in his book.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Steven H said:


> I liked the info on the beef ribs, my wife buys them and we have cooked them in a crock pock and frankly I dont care for them that way.
> 
> I used a expresso/pepper/salt rub on my last set of ribs, they were a little under-done but I liked them, wife gets scared of pink meat, we used the leftovers for red beans next day, very good. To me they tasted like I get from good BBQ places, nice simple rub, nothing complicated.
> 
> I am determined to cook a brisket that I can call perfect this year. One thing from the book is I will buy a prime cut for the first time and wont waste my time on the cheap packers anymore. He preaches it over and over in his book.


Even brisket?


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Did a 1/2 Friday. Smoked to 185, wrapped in paper, let it creep up to 200 and took it off. One of the best I have done, even tasted good the next day in a ziploc bag set out on the boat deck to warm up a little after taking out of the ice bag. Wished I had brought more!


----------

